# Wheels for a Toy Riding Truck



## RKH42 (Oct 25, 2007)

I want to make a wooden truck large enough for my grandson to ride on (16/18 inches by @ 9) and need 3 1/2 or 4 inch diameter wheels. i cannt find these anyplace. I live in the Boston MA area. 

Does anyone have any ideas or on line stores that would sell whhels, axles, hubs?

Thanks
Roger


----------



## Kingfisher (Oct 14, 2007)

if you want real rubber wheels harbour freight and northern tools both have cheap ones but not sure if you can find them that small may have to take apart some casters. wooden I'd use a 4" hole saw and make them. Axels I'd use 1/2" all thread rod.


----------



## RKH42 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks Kingfisher,
Northern had some 6 in wheels, I may end up going with thos.


----------



## Jeremy E (Oct 30, 2006)

Check out the Radio Flyer website. They have an order form for replacement parts. You can probably get wagon/tricycle wheels from there. You can't beat the classics!


----------



## RKH42 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks Jeremy, I'll give it a look


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Might be too much for your purposes but ....

http://www.tsracing.com/

Hey...I try.:yes:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

RKH42

Just a thought. In line roller blades have wheels pretty close to the size you are looking for. Try a sport shop that may carry spares. Another possible, for wooden wheels: Try www.leevalleytools.com. I know they carry wooden parts for toys, but not sure if they will be big enough. They also carry complete kits, and plans for all manner of toy trucks. Plan "C" find a buddy who has a lathe.

Have fun 

Gerry


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey, Corndog. Did RKH42 mention the truck is for his grandson????

Gerry


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

I mis-read. I thought it was a ride on truck. my bad.


----------



## Air Force 1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Rodger,
I just joined this group but I can give you an ideal, I had the same problume last year getting wooden wheels, so I used a 1 1/2" flat drill and shaped it with a file to make my own wheels, it worked grate.

Joe


----------



## RKH42 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks Air Force 1
I think I will go with Roclers 2 1/2 in wheels. They'll work OK
Roger


----------

